# Was the cop in the right?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Spokesperson: "Policeman Knocked" Owner Off Dog Before Detaining, Shooting It

We recently received an email from a spokesperson for the owner of the dog who was shot and killed during today's Adams Morgan Day festival. According to the spokesperson, the animal's owner -- known simply as Aaron -- is currently too "rightfully distraught" to speak directly with the media.

Here is the full statement by the spokesperson, including a description of what happened this afternoon:

Parrot is [a] two-year-old dog for whom we have cared for almost a month. He has never bitten another dog and is regularly walked along 17th street during the busiest times of day without incident. He's extremely friendly.

Today, there was an unexpected scuffle between Parrot and a poodle. Aaron, subdued Parrot, who was wearing both a leash and a harness. To do so, he placed his hands in Parrot's mouth and held it open, which he has done when Parrot gets overexcited when romping in the apartment. As it had in the past, this calmed Parrot down.

At this point, the policeman knocked Aaron off of Parrot. The policeman put his knee in the middle of Parrot's back while pulling Parrot's forelegs behind him, as one would do with an armed criminal. Without waiting to determine whether this technique would calm Parrot, the policeman grabbed Parrot, lifted him off the ground, and brought him to the top of the concrete staircase. He threw Parrot over the banister, down twelve steps, and onto the concrete floor. Then, the policeman stood at the top of the stairs, drew his weapon, and executed Parrot. Aaron cannot recall the number of shots fired.

Parrot:









ps: Some witnesses state Parrot had the poodles paw in his mouth,others state that the poodle had Parrot's face in it's mouth.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

pit bulls are always wrong,
owners are always liars as to how it all starts,
small dogs know better than to attack pit bulls,
and cops are always right,
the badge,gun and arrogance is all the evidence you need to justify that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ugh these stories I swear .. You don't cull a DA dog. It's never the dogs fault it's always the owner's fault ( at least that is how it should be). Yes the cop was wrong the dog didn't do anything he wasn't bred to do. And the way the cop killed the dog was barbaric and inhuman.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The cop did not own the dog, the cop came out of no where,while the owner had already subdued the dog,knocked the owner out of the way,and killed his dog.
Even the owner of the poodle was in shock of what happened. She didn't blame the dog at all.

I feel he had no right,and over reacted,but I wasn't there,so I don't know the whole story.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> The cop did not own the dog, the cop came out of no where,while the owner had already subdued the dog,knocked the owner out of the way,and killed his dog.
> Even the owner of the poodle was in shock of what happened. She didn't blame the dog at all.
> 
> I feel he had no right,and over reacted,but I wasn't there,so I don't know the whole story.


Yeah I saw that and went back and retracted my statement ... The cop was def in the wrong his actions showed more hate and fear towards a breed that the average person does just not understand.


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

Cop was wrong! One day this will explode all over their faces. They will mess with the wrong dog owner and all hell will break loose. They will find out the hard way that they shouldn't be afraid of the dog but of the owners.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG that is sooo messed up!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

what is his department saying? are they just hoping it blows over or is he facing consequences? a uniform does not give anyone the right to treat a dog that way or act above the law. i get so angry reading about cops who abuse their power. i'm sure if it was just another person off the street the owner would have stepped in and beat the s*** out of him, but people tend to avoid interfering with an out-of-line cop for obvious reasons.  the thought sickens me even more because i bet he's the "it's just a dog" type of person who laughs it off and doesn't feel REAL remorse for his actions.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The cop is now trying to say the dog bite 3 people. The dog has bitten NO ONE!The owner's hand was bleeding, cause he used it like a breakstick to pry his dog of the poodle's leg. It wasn't even a serious injury.
This dog use to go to work with the volunteer,and had a pending adoption,at the event where he was killed.

There is now a photo up of the cop subduing the dog. It is horrific! I wish I never saw it.

edit: it was proved that the poodle bit a person trying to intervene,not the pit bull.

What makes this even worse. The cop who did this, is a K-9 officer,and he did this in front of a crowed,children included.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

That's horrific. That cop should definitely be penalized somehow, and a k-9 officer no less? HA! it's ridiculous what people will do/say to cover up what they've done. I feel bad for that owner and the potential adopter, So sad.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

> As a dog owner, I too am concerned by the shooting.
>
> 
>
> I don't know all of the facts at this point so it is very difficult for me to comment beyond the facts that I have been given. All I know is that a pit bull mix attacked another dog and 3 people, including a K9 officer, were allegedly bitten by the dog before the shooting. 
>
> 
>
> The officer involved is a K9 Handler and regularly handles a very large dog.
>
> 
>
> Over the past few years I have added extensive training (put on by the Humane Society) to our annual recertification course. This course emphasizes how to deal with dogs, read their body language, learn how to recognize danger and warning signs, and attempt to diffuse potentially hazardous situations.
>
> 
>
> As far as the shooting yesterday, let me assure you that anytime an officer discharges their service weapon, the Metropolitan Police Department conducts a thorough investigation into the facts and circumstances surrounding the incident, and this case will be no different. The Department will review police actions leading up to the shooting, witness statements from those on the scene, and forensic evidence to conclude the validity of the officer’s actions. 
>
> 
>
> I have five rescue dogs at home as part of my family, and I love them dearly. I ask for your patience as we conduct an investigation into this matter, and we will brief the public on the findings when it is complete. 
>
> 
>
> The officer involved is assigned to AC Burke ([email protected])so I will ask that he provide you with additional information as it becomes available


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is an automated response I got from the MPD in charge of this case.

please everyone e-mail this person your thoughts.

[email protected]


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i looked this up. the dog was a pit/shar-pei mix. the article says that the cop's actions are justified EVEN THOUGH the owner of the dog has a witness coming forward. the cop is claiming that after he tossed the dog, it charged him so he shot it. BUT WHY DID HE THROW THE DOG DOWN THE STAIRS IN THE FIRST PLACE? how is that justified? this doesn't make sense to me. that dude is a genuine prick.

______
Block's account is supported by at least one witness, Jennifer Naideth, 29, who was in town from Los Angeles selling cosmetics at the festival. She called the shooting "so unnecessary and so violent," adding that "there was no human life in danger."

Police and others had a different perspective.

Jacob Kishter, commander of the 3rd Police District, said that once the officer pushed the dog down the stairwell, "the dog immediately turns and runs at the officer aggressively." The officer, 25-year-veteran Scott Fike, fired one shot, fatally wounding the dog, which police described as a pit bull.

"It's definitely going to be justified based on everything that we know," Kishter said, adding that police interviewed the officer, the owners of both dogs and other officers on scene.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The picture still makes me so upset. I didn't post it on here,cause I was afraid it would offend people.
Witnesses also state that the dog did not run up the stairs,it was hurt,and was limping it's way back up them when it was shot.

It was most likely going back to it's owner for protection.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

exactly, shooting the dog is one thing. tossing him down the stairs, or at all, is completely unnecessary and would most likely make a bad situation worse.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> The picture still makes me so upset. I didn't post it on here,cause I was afraid it would offend people.
> Witnesses also state that the dog did not run up the stairs,it was hurt,and was limping it's way back up them when it was shot.
> 
> It was most likely going back to it's owner for protection.


i don't think people should be offended by the picture, they should be offended by the officer's actions and the fact that his department seems to think this is OK! i e-mailed them and gave them a piece of my mind. he should definitely be re-evaluated for any loose screws and lose any right to his K-9. that auto-response you get is retarded. they basically try to soothe you over by giving you a "i completely understand because i own a dog too" line which is BS. i don't care if you own a dog, i care about this idiot getting some kind of punishment because the truth of the matter is if i did that to a stranger's dog i'd be in the hot seat right now.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

wow I really really love people. Cops especially. They're my favorite. I have no idea how crazy I would have behaved had this happened to me. I would have most likely went to jail. Its not good enough to just shoot the poor dog, lets toss him down some stairs first. I have many bad words Im calling this cop, and all his little friends.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow.. umm this happened where? dc? obv. this cop has issues in the head & the streets wont be any safer as long as he's still carrrying a badge & a gun. sounds like he either gave up or just completely lost it. what an 4$$ though.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Throwing the dog down the stairs first is so over the top and out of line that I can't see how they'll ever find a way to justify the shooting. If he thought the dog was a danger to people why would he throw it into another area. As far as the dog "charging" back - I doubt it. And what if the dog had gone off in another direction? Into a crowd? How does he excuse that possibility, if he truly wants to make the case that the dog was vicious and biting people?


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

So I understand the cop is a complete jack azz and has no business carrying a gun and a badge. Now to me the real issue began with the owner.
Why isn't anyone addressing the fact that the owner had his dog out in public,(first mistake to me) no break stick to be seen, got his hand bloodied which I am sure flashed in the cops mind.??
Even if this dog was only a pit mix, he stands the chance of being DA. Now even if he didn't aggress on the other dog, he certainly fought back, who could blame him?
Therefore the owner should have been better prepared in PUBLIC for sure.
I have lost count of the times I would have liked to take my dogs out into public, but things like this always stop me.
It is bad enough to stay home and have neighborhood strays antagonize my dogs but I am not about to take them uptown to the festival so some azzhat owner can let their loose dog come around mine long enough to get killed so WE are wrongly blamed and all manner of hell descends upon my dogs.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Pitcrew said:


> So I understand the cop is a complete jack azz and has no business carrying a gun and a badge. Now to me the real issue began with the owner.
> Why isn't anyone addressing the fact that the owner had his dog out in public,(first mistake to me) no break stick to be seen, got his hand bloodied which I am sure flashed in the cops mind.??
> Even if this dog was only a pit mix, he stands the chance of being DA. Now even if he didn't aggress on the other dog, he certainly fought back, who could blame him?
> Therefore the owner should have been better prepared in PUBLIC for sure.
> ...


yes, the owner should have been more responsible. did he pay the price? yes, he lost his dog. is that relevant NOW? imo, no.

you're right - the owner should've thought twice before taking the dog. sure. but that's irrelevant to the situation NOW. it happened and a dog died. we don't know who was at fault - it could've been the poodle and it's owner.

the problem to be solved is, what gives a cop the right to treat a dog this way? nothing. the relevant topic with this issue (which is why i think the owner's irresponsibility hasn't been discussed) is "what consequences is the cop going to face?" i'm certain many on this board take their dogs out into public as responsible owners (break sticks and all) but in reality we never know whether that day will be the day another dog attacks ours. if that were to happen, would we have a cop take OUR dog, throw it down a stairwell, shoot it, and on top of it all get away with it? will the blame and "real issue", as you said, be with us? will we be expected to watch our dog get killed then say, "you know, the cop IS an *** but i took my dog out today and it got attacked so it's my fault bc it's a pit bull and i should have stayed home..."? that doesn't make sense to me. just because a cop sees a person with a bloody hand holding a dog doesn't give him the right to treat the dog the way he did. come on. he's a freaking cop...shouldn't he know NOT to make assumptions and that he should assess the situation FIRST? he's obviously incompetent in his job. regardless of the owner's actions, or whether or not a fight broke out, the dog didn't deserve to be "punished" in that way. NOTHING can justify the cops actions, but his department is protecting him. it is disgraceful and disgusting. THAT is the real issue.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This dog had no owner,it had a foster dad, who most likely doesn't know much about the breed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Update: The poodle was treated for 2 fractured bones in his leg,from the Pit mix.
That's all we know on the poodle.

Also all 3 cops are backing up the other cop,yet all the civilianz who witnessed the death of the dog,are all saying another.

I really hope they look into this. Seems odd that thousands of people are saying 1 thing,and all their stories co inside,yet all the cops are saying another.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Especially shooting around hundreds of people! Not to mention the poor kids who saw. Look how many people were in that pic when he was crushing the dog. Ugh horrible situation.


----------



## Pit_kid_2009 (May 13, 2009)

I'm really starting to dislike cops. The cop had no right to do what he did. If the owner/foster daddy had already restrained the dog, why did the cop get involved at all? He more than overreacted, he let his dislike of the breed cloud his better judgement. Of course the cops are gonna say the dog charged at him, which I highly doubt, they had to come up with a quick lie for the reason of shooting the poor baby. These cops are getting out of hand.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

That cop should be doing mall security with nothing but a night stick as sidearm. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pit_kid_2009 said:


> I'm really starting to dislike cops. The cop had no right to do what he did. If the owner/foster daddy had already restrained the dog, why did the cop get involved at all? He more than overreacted, he let his dislike of the breed cloud his better judgement. Of course the cops are gonna say the dog charged at him, which I highly doubt, they had to come up with a quick lie for the reason of shooting the poor baby. These cops are getting out of hand.


While it appears that the officer was in the wrong, I can't comment truly because I wasn't there. As it always is, the truth is somewhere in the middle of all sides. That being said, just as we don't want people to judge all pits or pit type dogs on the actions of some bad seeds, let's not get in the habit of judging all cops in the same manner. They have a thankless job and are putting their lives at risk any time they are out on patrol.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> let's not get in the habit of judging all cops in the same manner. They have a thankless job and are putting their lives at risk any time they are out on patrol.


most people respect and appreciate LEO when they uphold the law respect others and their property.
this guy removed the dog,after it was being subdued.
he overstepped his boundaries.were that my dog,he'd have had to shoot twice,and acquire 2 kills.
I have friends who do/did LEO work.have had them even when I was doin criminal things.
the reason they were my friends was because they were good cops.
this guy would not want me for A neighbor.
A badge in the hand of an idiot will get my utmost in disrespect.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> most people respect and appreciate LEO when they uphold the law respect others and their property.
> this guy removed the dog,after it was being subdued.
> he overstepped his boundaries.were that my dog,he'd have had to shoot twice,and acquire 2 kills.
> I have friends who do/did LEO work.have had them even when I was doin criminal things.
> ...


I agree with you, it's just that every time, no matter the forum, when a cop does something completely stupid/wrong there are those that paint all cops with the same broad brush like people to do with pits. I'm in no way defending the cops actions based off of the accounts I read from the story.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I agree with you, it's just that every time, no matter the forum, when a cop does something completely stupid/wrong there are those that paint all cops with the same broad brush like people to do with pits. I'm in no way defending the cops actions based off of the accounts I read from the story.


we're americans,we rubberneck everything.
my respect for LEO is partially through my negative interaction.
they've beat my as$ more than once.and guess who's fault it was,EVERY TIME?and their in lies the rub.whenever I've got the beatdown,or A ticket,or a warning,it's been my fault.
not once have I disputed the validity of their claim.that being said,when I read things such as this,I am clearly non judgemental.I can't tell you how many times I've offended folks when I would tell them something to the affect that the cop was right,good job for the cop,or some such.
we are not as much as they are neither,entitled.
momma used to say,"if'n you can't go up the middle stay home"
or,"life sucks a little to the left or A little to the right,yet it's smooth in the center".


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I agree with you, it's just that every time, no matter the forum, when a cop does something completely stupid/wrong there are those that paint all cops with the same broad brush like people to do with pits. I'm in no way defending the cops actions based off of the accounts I read from the story.


I agree with Ryan :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I also try and not judge all cops(but it's hard) I mean there are good cops out there who own Pits themselves.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pictures are worth a thousand words*

Here is the police report from this incident










http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d156/atlgrl83/000-1.jpg









OK the police report and this picture







say two very different things to me; pictures do not lie either. This picture tells me that the cop has subdued the dog; Parrot does not look like he is a threat to any of those men. I mean look at the way the cop has his knee on the dog, as though he had just captured a fugitive from murder. I look at all those people and it astounds me to think that the best answer they had was throwing a dog down a flight of stairs and shooting it? Really? That is a scary thought. I am curious to know how many of you think that this story would be different, that people would be more outraged, if the dog had hair more like a Golden Retriever. I think so and I think they would demand that the officer be reprimanded or removed from duty had that been a Golden Retriever underneath that officer's knee.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Great find mama, I agree this situation was completely uncalled for (via was is in this thread), the picture kinda says it all. And I bet he wouldn't have done it to a golden ether, the whole thing is just sad, and the worst part is alot of people will not care since it was "at pit bull type dog" they will automatically think the dog was guilty and the execution was call for. Stories like this are starting to make me a little sick, just wanna go home and cuddle my dog now.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

OH I WISH YOU HAD POSTED THIS IN VIP. I CAN ONLY SHOW MY ANGER WITH CAPS!

I am posting this THANKS!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

YouTube - Parrot Slide show


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats why I hate the cops when it comes to dogs.... Hell would be to pay if it were my dog. I`d sue them untill the cows came home.. Thats wrong in so many ways... Wimpy ass cops..... bet he feels like a REAL man now...


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks for posting the report! if i were the one evaluating this case i'd already know the cop and his idiot friends were trying to pull one over on us. the report contradicts itself...it's two pages long...if there were any reason to justify it there would not be any contradictions whatsoever in his story. -_-

it says he sustained an injury classified as an "abrasion" and details it as "SCRATCHING to hand and wrist"...he then REFUSED to see a doctor or have an ambulance check him. the narrative says: "C-2, being a canine handler, attempted to control the Pitbull but was bitten on the hand and wrist" so he "picked up the pitbull and threw it into a stairway."

Um, hello?! He obviously wasn't attacked or in danger if the report says SCRATCHED and he REFUSED medical attention. And even if he WERE scratched...that doesn't mean you throw a dog down some stairs to protect the public. lmao...this guy.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

@MCM.....

I bet he`s one of the nerds we used to pick on in school... Now he feels all big and ****, like throwing a dog down some stairs makes him a real man.... If hed have thrown max down the stairs and shot him, I guess I`d be going to jail also for assault on an officer.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol either that or he'd be trigger happy and you'd be dead too. that dude has something wrong upstairs. i wonder how he treats his K-9 when he's alone. i imagine it's not any better than what he did here in public.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL @ MCM.... your probably right..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Know what's even greater! His FB picture his him holding up at dead deer :3


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

seeing the photo,in the position he is in,rather than discharge A weapon,which he fully intended to do.their is no way he could sensibly throw a dog,agressively down A flight of stairs and not expect retaliation.
he was in A position to move from A subdue hold to a smbmissive control hold.
A real man,real dog handler without the desire and foolishness to want to discharge A weapon in A crowded,aggitated environment would have shifted to a complete straddle,grip the collar with one hand on each side and their is no way that the dog could move.he could have calmed the dog,or held it until animal control got their with a pole stick noose.
the dog,ultimately questioned his manhood and ability and the cop lost.he could have controlled the dog had he chosen to.
their seems to be some instability and poor decision making ability issues going on here.
and they say he's a dog handler?I bet he has problems with his trouser trout,and again this could be another issue.he's making up for his inadequacy.hehehe


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/29891-candlelight-vigil-planned-slain-pit-bull.html


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would so knock a cop out before I let him shoot my dog. I prb would not walk him down busy street. but anyway.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

While I am appalled at the actions of this cop lets please not bash all police officers because there are a few good ones out there; in fact, this forum has at least one member that is a police officer (I say one because I have responded to his posts before). There are also members on here that work in law enforcement such as corrections. I think that police officers need more training when it comes to handling pit bull type dogs and I also think that many of them let media bias and misinformation make up their minds about these dogs. I am well aware of how many pit bulls are shot by law enforcement on a weekly basis and it saddens me that so many are quick to pull the trigger just because a dog is barking. The media often reports that a dog was behaving aggressively but their definition of aggressive differs from mine I'm sure. That being said lets not bash all cops because obviously there are at least two that love these dogs and there are others out there. It isn't really different than those who hate all pit bull type dogs because they hear about one that mauled a child. The actions of that one dog make up the minds of millions about pit bulls and it shouldn't. Everyone here knows that these are great dogs. I am not a huge fan of police officers because there are some corrupt ones out there but I also know quite a few personally that are very honorable men. Judging the actions of this police officer is understandable but lets not group every cop in with a coward such as this one.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Call me crazy or stupid or whatever, But here is how I feel about this...

My Mischa (APBT), has saved my kids lives at least 3 times that I know of. Twice by scaring off a possible home burglar, 3rd time by killing a copperhead that was 6 feet from my 2 year old son.
If a cop were to take those actions on my dog, I would readily pull out my legally concealed handgun, and drop the cop in a heartbeat.
My pit would die protecting me, And after what she has done for my family, I would die protecting her.
It took cops 27 minutes to respond the first time someone tried to break into my house, and 19 minutes the 2nd time. 
People ask me why I own pits, I joke around and tell them "Because a cop is too expensive to feed, And i like the response time of my personal bodyguard better"


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Here is the police report from this incident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else notice all the typos in this? 
"bloddy" leg and the "cannie" handler. And he was "biten" on the hand? What the heck. They can't even spell their lies correctly.


----------



## titan42 (Aug 31, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> While I am appalled at the actions of this cop lets please not bash all police officers because there are a few good ones out there; in fact, this forum has at least one member that is a police officer (I say one because I have responded to his posts before). There are also members on here that work in law enforcement such as corrections. I think that police officers need more training when it comes to handling pit bull type dogs and I also think that many of them let media bias and misinformation make up their minds about these dogs. I am well aware of how many pit bulls are shot by law enforcement on a weekly basis and it saddens me that so many are quick to pull the trigger just because a dog is barking. The media often reports that a dog was behaving aggressively but their definition of aggressive differs from mine I'm sure. That being said lets not bash all cops because obviously there are at least two that love these dogs and there are others out there. It isn't really different than those who hate all pit bull type dogs because they hear about one that mauled a child. The actions of that one dog make up the minds of millions about pit bulls and it shouldn't. Everyone here knows that these are great dogs. I am not a huge fan of police officers because there are some corrupt ones out there but I also know quite a few personally that are very honorable men. Judging the actions of this police officer is understandable but lets not group every cop in with a coward such as this one.


I second this statement. Now I hardly ever post here, in fact I think I've posted on this forum twice to be exact but this incident got me to thinking about some issues. First let me be clear I am in no way condining or advocating anything this Officer did as right and correct in fact I find it rather disturbing and as a Police Officer and k-9 handler myself it saddens me to read another story of a senseless killing of another person companion animal.

Now understand I'm not saying I've never done the same because I have. Last year I shot and Killed a Rottweiler that was actively attacking my partner while we were at a residence. Do I feel bad about killing someone's pet? yes absolutely..did I apoligize for it? yes not that it makes any difference to anyone except my partner who btw recieved several stitches in his calf from the attack. But it had to be done in order to protect my partner and myself and potentially any other child or person walking on the street who may have come by the residence.

Please understand I'm not making excuses for what this one cop did, but to lump all cops in with the actions of a few is quite honestly just as retarded and calling all pit bulls furry baby killing death machines. And for the record I have four dogs at home, I have Angel my very first and oldest game bred style dog, Titan my youngest American Bully, Rebel ( the meanest of the lot) who is my wife's min pin and my german shepard dog k-9 partner. So honestly people give the popo a chance, we're not all out to kill every dog we come across


----------



## egbutler1 (Sep 11, 2010)

These things make me want to vomit inhumane is an understatement. Though I do believe an officer has the right to defend himself if he feels threatened but this is not the case with this. Let me tell you all this as well, when I was in the Marines we where told if we killed someone who may have been unarmed (not like murder or anything like that) we where told to say something a long the lines of "I feared for my life" and thus any further investigation or anything like that wouldn't happen. That is exactly what this officer has done and it makes me angry because just like me in the Marines my word would always be taken over my "attackers" or witnesses. If you fear for you life almost anything is justified but he is using this excuse to save himself trouble but maybe he did fear for his life who knows, most likely not, we will never know really though. But I see threw it cause I was couched threw the same stuff, he states that prolly cause he doesn't want any more legal troubles. Sad, Sad... makes me angry.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Anyone else notice all the typos in this?
> "bloddy" leg and the "cannie" handler. And he was "biten" on the hand? What the heck. They can't even spell their lies correctly.


lol, i noticed that too.



titan42 said:


> I second this statement. Now I hardly ever post here, in fact I think I've posted on this forum twice to be exact but this incident got me to thinking about some issues. First let me be clear I am in no way condining or advocating anything this Officer did as right and correct in fact I find it rather disturbing and as a Police Officer and k-9 handler myself it saddens me to read another story of a senseless killing of another person companion animal.
> 
> Now understand I'm not saying I've never done the same because I have. Last year I shot and Killed a Rottweiler that was actively attacking my partner while we were at a residence. Do I feel bad about killing someone's pet? yes absolutely..did I apoligize for it? yes not that it makes any difference to anyone except my partner who btw recieved several stitches in his calf from the attack. But it had to be done in order to protect my partner and myself and potentially any other child or person walking on the street who may have come by the residence.
> 
> Please understand I'm not making excuses for what this one cop did, but to lump all cops in with the actions of a few is quite honestly just as retarded and calling all pit bulls furry baby killing death machines. And for the record I have four dogs at home, I have Angel my very first and oldest game bred style dog, Titan my youngest American Bully, Rebel ( the meanest of the lot) who is my wife's min pin and my german shepard dog k-9 partner. So honestly people give the popo a chance, we're not all out to kill every dog we come across


i know your post was a general statement and you weren't trying to stick up for him, but i just wanted to reply. i don't have anything against cops whatsoever and i definitely don't lump them all together. my problem is with him as a person (if we can even call him that) and the fact that he is using his job to act above the law instead of in accordance like everyone else is expected to. if a dog is honestly acting out and has already attacked someone or is about to then by all means kill it and kill it fast. however, i think your story about killing the rottweiler and Parrot's story are entirely different. you had justification, but what does he have? he took the dog after it was already being held. no one was being injured or in danger of being injured. only after he took the dog from the handler was he supposedly "bitten" - which i think would be his fault, no? the report says, in black and white, that he only sustained scratches during the incident. heck...the dude didn't even want to see a doctor so it must not have been bad. i don't think scratches justify cruelty. IMO, the guy has to be a hot head who got p***ed off and overreacted. now what makes him any better than us? why doesn't he face the same punishment i would if i took your dog and did what he has done? you're obviously a good cop and i get you want to stick up for your fellow servicemen, but why would the PD want to coddle him when he's giving you guys a bad name? give him the boot, or demote him, and find a better man (or woman) to replace him. :cheers:


----------



## egbutler1 (Sep 11, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> If a cop were to take those actions on my dog, I would readily pull out my legally concealed handgun, and drop the cop in a heartbeat.


Your crazy;-)


----------



## titan42 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sorry maybe I was misunderstood, it is late..er..early here and I'm working third shift so I may be slightly incoherent. I wasn't trying to defend the actions of the Officer involved, honestly I believe everyone has their own choices to make and must answer for them right or wrong. Do I think the Officer was wrong in this particular case? Certainly all the information would point to him being so, but as I wasn't there I can't comment for certainty on what if any justification the Officer had to defend his actions.

I think a vast majority of the actions Officers take against dogs is the lack of training we have as a whole dealing with them (not just those that fall under the pit bull banner but all breeds in general). However on that same note it is widely recognized that most so called "thugs" and such have these dogs as companions to better portray the "tough guy" persona. sadly the human aggression these people so often desire more than often goes against the very nature of the dogs themselves. But understand if you would that most Officers don't have the knowledge to know that these dogs by nature are for the most part extremely people friendly animals and so, because of the media portrayal and stereotype often choose not to risk potential injury and end the conflict by any means even when a playful "charge" towards you may be misconstrued as an aggressive one.

So who's to blame? the drug dealer and thugs who keep these majestic creature's as their personal protection, or the Officer who has been brainwashed by popular news stories and media propaganda? I can't say but I strongly advocate educating every Officer as much as possible and I do so whenever I can. My Bully is the definition of the Media portrayal by his looks. He's huge and chisled, a furry ball of muscle and intensity but he's really just a big baby and wants to lick everyone. I understand the stigma associated with these dogs and I try to use my position to help others at my department handle calls where these animals are present as much as I can. 

I mean really..in the end all we can do is try to set a good example for others to follow.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

titan42 said:


> I'm sorry maybe I was misunderstood, it is late..er..early here and I'm working third shift so I may be slightly incoherent. I wasn't trying to defend the actions of the Officer involved, honestly I believe everyone has their own choices to make and must answer for them right or wrong. Do I think the Officer was wrong in this particular case? Certainly all the information would point to him being so, but as I wasn't there I can't comment for certainty on what if any justification the Officer had to defend his actions.
> 
> _*I think a vast majority of the actions Officers take against dogs is the lack of training we have as a whole dealing with them (not just those that fall under the pit bull banner but all breeds in general).*_ However on that same note it is widely recognized that most so called "thugs" and such have these dogs as companions to better portray the "tough guy" persona. sadly the human aggression these people so often desire more than often goes against the very nature of the dogs themselves. But understand if you would that most Officers don't have the knowledge to know that these dogs by nature are for the most part extremely people friendly animals and so, because of the media portrayal and stereotype often choose not to risk potential injury and end the conflict by any means even when a playful "charge" towards you may be misconstrued as an aggressive one.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: :clap: :clap:
I absolutely agree with you! Excellent post, Titan. I tried to rep you but I have to spread some rep love before I can rep you again. I commend you for your effort to help our breed when possible. I wish more officers were like you, but all you can do is try to educate people. As an officer I think you would have more of an impact on your fellow officers than any "regular" person. Thank you for doing everything you can to show the pit bull in a positive light and trying to educate others.

OK this makes 3 law enforcement officers I have posted with on this forum... Anyone else???


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Owner of attacked dog supports police*

This showed up in my Google alerts regarding Parrot.

*Owner of attacked dog supports police*
Police have a new supporter in the *Adams Morgan dog shooting case* Sunday: the woman whose Bich-poo was attacked, sparking the whole mess.
Sheila Martins, 53, of Adams Morgan, said she was walking Sushi, a Bichon-poodle mix, on a leash down 18th Street in the middle of the Adams Morgan festival when the dog went to sniff what looked like a pit bull passing by, also on a leash. The other dog, whose owner has described it as a Shar-Pei mix named Parrot, attacked Sushi, Martins said, and a scramble ensued to separate the two.
Martins said she herself tried to pull Sushi away, but she "couldn't do it." Others, including police officers, also tried and failed, she said. It wasn't until a man came and lifted Sushi directly up that the fight was broken up, she said. At that time, she said, the owner of the dog that looked like a pit bull was laying on top of his pet.
Martins said she went to get help for Sushi and did not see the events that led up to the other dog being shot. Those events are disputed. Police and some witnesses have said an officer tried to control the dog by pinning it on the ground, but the dog continued to snap.
The officer eventually tossed that dog over a stairwell railing leading to The Brass Knob and shot it as it tried to charge back up, police and some witnesses have said. Many more witnesses - including the dog's owner - have said the situation was under control after the dog fight was broken up, and police unnecessarily separated the dog and its owner, then shot the dog as it simply tried to regain its footing from being thrown down into the stairwell. 
Though she did not see it, Martins said she believes "police did the right thing because at that moment, the dog, it wasn't controllable."
"I could tell like how aggressive the dog was," she said. "If he would start running around, he would attack somebody."
Martins said that after she finished talking to police, she took Sushi to an animal hospital, where he stayed overnight. He has two broken bones and a large gash, she said, and she will find out Tuesday whether he needs surgery. 
-- Matt Zapotosky
_______________________
Of course she is going to support the police her dog was attacked by Parrot; however, this woman can support this officer's actions all she wants, but when it comes down to it SHE DID NOT SEE THE SHOOTING HAPPEN.


> Though she did not see it, Martins said she believes "police did the right thing because at that moment, the dog, it wasn't controllable."


How would she know if the dog wasn't controllable? She wasn't there. She doesn't know if the dog would have attacked the crowd. I know I might be a little off kilter if some trigger happy cop:cop::cop::stick: threw me over a stairwell railing. :curse::curse::stupid::stupid::stupid:


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

titan42 said:


> I'm sorry maybe I was misunderstood, it is late..er..early here and I'm working third shift so I may be slightly incoherent. I wasn't trying to defend the actions of the Officer involved, honestly I believe everyone has their own choices to make and must answer for them right or wrong. Do I think the Officer was wrong in this particular case? Certainly all the information would point to him being so, but as I wasn't there I can't comment for certainty on what if any justification the Officer had to defend his actions.
> 
> I think a vast majority of the actions Officers take against dogs is the lack of training we have as a whole dealing with them (not just those that fall under the pit bull banner but all breeds in general). However on that same note it is widely recognized that most so called "thugs" and such have these dogs as companions to better portray the "tough guy" persona. sadly the human aggression these people so often desire more than often goes against the very nature of the dogs themselves. But understand if you would that most Officers don't have the knowledge to know that these dogs by nature are for the most part extremely people friendly animals and so, because of the media portrayal and stereotype often choose not to risk potential injury and end the conflict by any means even when a playful "charge" towards you may be misconstrued as an aggressive one.
> 
> ...


i understood what you were saying and that you weren't trying to back him up. (that comment was aimed towards the cops actually involved with him and the situation) 

edit: i agree with what you said and tried to rep you, but it wouldn't let me. i will when i can. 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Of course she is going to support the police her dog was attacked by Parrot; however, this woman can support this officer's actions all she wants, but when it comes down to it SHE DID NOT SEE THE SHOOTING HAPPEN.
> How would she know if the dog wasn't controllable? She wasn't there. She doesn't know if the dog would have attacked the crowd. I know I might be a little off kilter if some trigger happy cop:cop::cop::stick: threw me over a stairwell railing. :curse::curse::stupid::stupid::stupid:


:rofl:


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

egbutler1 said:


> Your crazy;-)


haha...

yea i don't know about shooting the guy, but i definitely would have been on my way to jail for assaulting an officer as soon as he shoved me off of MY dog. i know there are plenty of good cops (i know several) but its amazing how many of these guys get a god complex as soon as they get a badge!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

j-crash said:


> haha...
> 
> yea i don't know about shooting the guy, but i definitely would have been on my way to jail for assaulting an officer as soon as he shoved me off of MY dog. i know there are plenty of good cops (i know several) but its amazing how many of these guys get a god complex as soon as they get a badge!!


my friend who's now A detective always said that good cops see the job as a responsibility,and the others think they've acquired rights.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This showed up in my Google alerts regarding Parrot.
> 
> *Owner of attacked dog supports police*
> Police have a new supporter in the *Adams Morgan dog shooting case* Sunday: the woman whose Bich-poo was attacked, sparking the whole mess.


I've read somewhere it was the poodle who attacked first, who knows? But I bet she wants $$$$$.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> my friend who's now A detective always said that good cops see the job as a responsibility,and the others think they've acquired rights.


Yeah I think he is right


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I have spent the last twenty minutes reading this entire post... While I have met many officers on walks with my dogs that didnt mind them and actually several stopped and pet them with no resistance, I have met a few that instantly put their hand on their gun when they see us coming. I do believe that some police officers take the rights their job gives them for granted and use those rights as personal uplifting. On the other hand their are many officers that just want to make it home to their families after protecting others.

In this case, only from what I know which may not be everything, this officer took a long leap into crossing the line of his job. He willingly killed a dog that was under his owners control and I think he jumped on the media bandwagon. Now with that being said and with what we do know he should be punished. He should be charged with animal cruelty and face the consequences of such a charge (which is not harsh enough in any state). 

I can tell you this if a cop tried this s*&^ with me and my dog I would definitely be spending some time in jail and he had better hope I dont have my gun with me. This is a violation of the dog owners rights period end of story.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

teasha said:


> I've read somewhere it was the poodle who attacked first, who knows? But I bet she wants $$$$$.


I might understand if she wants her dog's vet bill paid but considering the events surrounding this whole thing and the fact that this guy lost his dog so violently I hope that she leaves it alone. There isn't any other reason for her to try to get money other than the vet bill.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I might understand if she wants her dog's vet bill paid but considering the events surrounding this whole thing and the fact that this guy lost his dog so violently I hope that she leaves it alone. There isn't any other reason for her to try to get money other than the vet bill.


That's true. Hopefully she will. I read somewhere the pit had wounds on his face. It will be very interesting to see what is said. Who started it, etc. Hopefully this guy is punished. I think with a vigil like that and on FB 170 some people plan on attending they cause a stir. I know if I was there and saw that I would be way more mad than I am now. Reading is one thing, but seeing it is another.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow.

This is why I don't take my dog to any event where they will just be set up to fail.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Funny how the b*tch left out the fact her dog BIT someone AND bit Parrot first.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Funny how the b*tch left out the fact her dog BIT someone AND bit Parrot first.


A bit pull owner would be facing charges for that.
and,didn't they say something about charges pending?
I would use the C word on her.my favorite word in the whole english language.
whats funny is that is has connotation for others that don't speak english.


----------



## SKBRADG (Sep 17, 2010)

*THIS WAS MURDER*

(1) the ONLY human bite was by the poodle.
(2) The overwhelming majority of eye witnesses say that Parrot was under control.
(3) The horrifying picture that is circulating shows absolutely no aggressive behavior despite the dog being in a choke hold -- there is no bluring in the picture... meaning the dog was still
(4) The ONLY "injury" reported to the police allegedly caused by parrot was an abrasion to the wrist - likely caused when the dog was lifted and thrown over a balcony.
(5) MPD has not confirmed that Fike has been put on administrative leave after discharging his weapon in a crowd of thousands.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I can tell you this if a cop tried this s*&^ with me and my dog I would definitely be spending some time in jail and he had better hope I dont have my gun with me. This is a violation of the dog owners rights period end of story.


Right on Sarge!!! Finally someone who understands!

Too many cops use their badge to get away with crap....

For example, Here is a perfect story regarding abuse of police powers...

A former friend and county constable always kept trying to tell me that Pit Bulls in general are vicious, and that I should NEVER own pit bulls with children in the house. Claimed that owning more than 1 pit bull will create a pack mentality which will cause my dogs to turn on me and my family and kill us all...
Well, Funny thing is, This police officers dog (catahoula mix) recently BIT a little 9 year old girl in the face...What happened to this dog or the owner? Absolutely nothing!!! The parents of the girl were scared that if they reported it, The police officer, who WAS also a friend of theirs, Would use her badge to retalliate (because she has bragged about how she has "gotten even" with her enemies previously).
Personally, I don't care if GOD himself owned the dog that bit my kid, I'm making sure that dog is put to sleep, Whether by my hand or someone elses.

So, The police officer who claimed my dogs were dangerous, Just had her "precious" cattle dog bite a little girl...No charges, No reports, Nothing! 
In fact, I just found out that the police officer decided to let her Mastiff and this Catahoula mix breed, so now she is producing more HA dogs since she has no idea how to properly train and raise a dog.

Damn...just looked back and saw the half book i wrote...sorry for rambling


----------

